# insurance



## r34gtradam (Apr 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:iv just managed to get my insurance on a r34 gtr from norwich union fully comp with 4 years ncb 23years old with a slightly high crime rate are, full top and break down cover and its only $2300 with norwich union.....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

that £ or ?

im 26 and its £900 fc


----------



## r34gtradam (Apr 28, 2009)

its pounds. whos that with??


----------

